# Unlock Stuck Deadbolt



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

On a similar post, 
I had asked how to unlock a damaged deadbolt. My deadbolt key cylinder was damaged and the key would not go in. The deadbolt was locked, so I could not open the door. After messing with it for awhile, I figured it out. I did buy an identical lock from the local RV supply to replace it for $36.00. (cheaper than Tweety's once shipping cost added.)
Here are the pics of how to unlock the door without causing damage to the door.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I unfortunately had to drill the lock to get into the camper. I can see that this is a common problem with these locks based on personal experience and the number of posts on this subject.
bbwb


----------

